# Gamer PC



## DJ-Chris (3. Juli 2014)

Servus 

Wie in meinem Vorstellungsthread schon erwähnte, bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Gamer-PC. 

Ich bin in diesem Bereich totaler Neuling. Ich habe zwar die eine oder andere Zeitschrift gelesen, allerdings kann ich als Leihe da natürlich
nicht heraus lesen ob das stimmt oder ob diese Zeitschrift mit einer Firma zusammen arbeitet und etwas verkaufen möchte. Vielleicht könnt
ihr mir hierbei helfen. 

Anfangs dachte ich, 800€ das passt schon, davon bekomme ich einen sehr guten PC. Allerdings habe ich schon gesehen, dass dies wohl
nicht ganz der Fall ist. Meine Vorstellung wäre jetzt so im Preisbereich 1000-1300€. Wenn es eher im unteren Bereich liegt ist es super, 
allerdings möchte ich eigentlich jetzt nicht 100€ sparen um dann in 1-2 Jahren schon wieder komplett den PC zu erweitern. Nutzen würde 
ich den PC für ganz normale Tätigkeiten, Word, Excel, Pokern  UND digital mit meinem DJ-Programm und  den dazugehörigen DJ-Controller
arbeiten. Der Controller verträgt sich nicht sehr gut mit AMD-Athlon Processor, daher würde das schon weg fallen. Der Controller benötigt
ca. 2-3 GB zum arbeiten, falls ich mal Video´s dazu einbauen sollte, etwas mehr. Dazu kämen dann natürlich noch die Spiele. 

Laut einem Händler würde er mir den I7 4770K empfehlen, da er von der Leistung die Spiele und meinen Controller super abdecken würde. 
Auch für die nächsten Jahre würde diese Leistung super ausreichen. Vom 4770K soll doch auch ein "Nachfolger" erscheinen, der etwas mehr
Leistung mit sich bringt, für gleiches Geld. Lohnt sich das überhaupt für mich oder wäre der 4670K bzw. die "Neuauflage" wäre 
dann der 4690K ausreichend? Wäre ein I5 oder I7 in diesem Fall besser?
Da stellt sich generell die Frage, ist dieses Übertackten so relevant für mich? 

Arbeitsspeicher dachte ich an 8 GB. Auch hier gibts ja mit 1333, 1600, 1800 oder noch höher. Auch hier bin ich mir nicht sicher, was dafür 
ausreichend ist. 

Bei der Grafikkarte dachte ich vielleicht an die Nvidia GTX 770. Allerdings gibts die ja wieder in vielen verschiedenen Varianten und schon 
bin ich überfordert . Welches Modell wäre hier sonst noch gut? Diese GTX 770 wird angeboten mit 2 GB. Auf der HP von PC-Games 
habe ich gelesen, dass die neuen Spiele wie WatchDogs oder Battlefield mit 2 GB schon ziemlich eng wird. Selbst mit 3GB kann es bei 
einer höheren Auflösung zu ruckeln kommen. Das möchte ich ehrlich gesagt natürlich nicht. 

Welches Mainboard es sein soll bin ich auch unschlüssig. Mir wurde von dem Händler (der mir den I7 empfohlen hatte) die Z97 ans
Herz gelegt. Hier wäre schließlich auch der Anschluss M.2 für eine deutlich schnellere Übertragung der SSD. Würdet ihr diesen Anschluss
schon empfehlen oder ist das für die nächsten Jahre nicht wirklich relevant?
Wie ist denn die Erfahrung mit Asrock? Ich habe jetzt von 2 Kunden gehört, dass sie damit nicht zufrieden waren und schon in den 
ersten 6 Monaten Probleme mit den Mainboards hatten. Wenn das ein Thema bei dieser Firma ist, würde ich lieber bissle mehr Geld
in die Hand nehmen, dafür läuft das Teil. Wie sieht es denn mit der Asus Hero´s VII aus?

SSD-Karte würde ich schon gerne dazu nehmen, dann in der Größenordnung 240-250GB. Hier wurde in den Tests was ich gelesen habe
eine Samsung Pro oder Evo empfohlen. Ist da wirklich so ein starker Unterschied zwischen günstigeren und teureren SSD´s. Diese würde
ca. 150€ kosten, was natürlich etwas günstiger ist, als die SSD für den M.2 Port. 

Festplatte würde ich eine 1000GB nehmen, da ich noch eine externe Festplatte zu Hause habe. Welche Marke würdet ihr da empfehlen?
Reichen 7200 oder wären 10000 sinnvoller?

Lüfter und Gehäuse, da habe ich auch keine Ahnung. Netzteile von Be Quit sollen hier wohl sehr gut sein. Es ist zwar eine Spielerei, aber
ein Gehäuse das etwas beleuchtet wäre, fände ich sehr schick. 

Mein Bildschirm ist ca. 6 Jahre alt. Evtl. würde ich mir noch einen dazu bestellen, allerdings habe ich in diese Richtung noch nichts gelesen. 
Nur einen kleinen Bericht mit den 4K-Monitoren. Da ist allerdings die Frage, holt das wirklich von der Optik so viel mehr heraus? Das wäre
dann wohl etwas, für einen späteren Kauf. 

Habe ich noch etwas vergessen? Falls, ja, bitte einfach hinzu fügen. 

Anfangs dachte ich, so ein PC ist mal schnell zusammen gestellt. Als Leihe wenn man so die Berichte liest, verfliegt dieser Gedanke
ziemlich schnell. 

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen in dem großen Chaos der PC-Welt. Ich danke euch vorab schon ganz recht herzlich.

LG
Christian


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (3. Juli 2014)

Wäre mal mein Vorschlag für 1077€ mit Zusammenbau: Warenkorb. Wenn du natürlich jemanden hast, der das kann in deinem Bekanntenkreis kannst du nochmal 100€ für den Zusammenbau sparen.


----------



## svd (3. Juli 2014)

Hallo, ja der PC Kauf kann anfangs schon überfordernd wirken. Mit einem Budget um die 1000€ ist es heute aber wesentlich einfacher, weil es sich
nur auf wenige Komponenten mit super Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis reduziert. 

Du kannst dir folgende, recht aktuelle, Threads (Nummer 1 und 2) im Kaufberatungsforum zu Gemüte führen. Viel anders würde der deinige nämlich nicht verlaufen...
(Da beide Warenkörbe bei Mindfactory erstellt worden sind, musst du, beim Threadwechsel wegen der Cookies erlauben, den Warenkorb zu überschreiben.)
Ganz grob gesagt, nimmst du am besten

Einen Xeon E3-1231v3
ein H97 Mainboard, ATX
8GB (2x4GB Kit) DDR3 RAM, 1600MHz, 1.50V Maximalspannung, evtl. 16GB (2x8GB) RAM
ein Markennetzteil ab 450W, 2x PCIe 6-pin (bzw. 6+2 pin), evtl modular
Crucial MX100 256GB oder Samsing 840EVO 250GB SSD
2TB HDD, 7200rpm
Grafikkarte ab GTX770 oder R9 280X, vlt. sogar R9 290
Gehäuse nach Geschmack (Vanille, Schokolade, Zitrone, leckere Erdbeer oder Mokka), USB 3.0 im Frontpanel, evtl. vorinstallierte 120mm Lüfter, 2.5" Plätze für SSD
ein leiser Tower Prozessorkühler
08/15 DVD Brenner

edit: QED


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juli 2014)

4770k, Z97-Chipsatz, teures Board => das ist alles nur sinnvoll, wenn man unbedingt übertakten will. Ansonsten:

Intel Xeon 1231v3 => 210 Euro
H97-Board => 80€
2x4 GB DDR3-1600 mit 1,5V => 70€
ggf. leiser CPU-Kühler => 25€

Solides Gehäuse => 60€
Gutes Markennetzteil 450-550€ => 70€

SSD 250/256GB => 90€ (is an sich nicht nötig, eine für M2 zu nehmen. SATA3 reicht völlig)
Festplatte 1000GB => 50€ (7200 U/Min, mehr bringt dir nix außer vlt einen lauteren PC)
DVD-Brenner => 15€

Grafikkarte: AMD R9 280X = GTX 770, aber etwas günstiger. Beide in etwa um die 250€. Die nächstbessere wäre eine AMD R9 290 für ca 350€, und noch mehr auszugeben macht an sich keinen Sinn, da selbst deutlich teurere Karten nur ca 10% schneller sind.


Dann wärst Du bei etwa 900 Euro mit der günstigeren AMD R9 280X und ohne Windows und hättest einen absoluten Top-PC. Der i7-4770K / 4790K ist bislang so gut wie gar nicht schneller als der Xeon, obwohl der Takt höher ist. Aber Games brauchen so viel CPU-Power einfach noch nicht. Falls Du nen übertaktbaren core i7 willst, kostet der halt gleich ca. 80€ mehr, dann wäre auch noch ein teureres Board und ein stärkerer Kühler ratsam, und schwuppst haste 150€ mehr ausgeben, nur um übertakten zu können, was Dir vielleicht erst in 2-3 Jahren was bringt, wo Du für 150€ wiederum schon ne CPU bekommst, die besser als ein übertakteter 4770k ist 

Eine Frage wäre halt: willst Du bei "Deinem" Händler kaufen, und wenn ja: was hat der für Preise? Wenn nein: muss der PC "fertig" sein, oder kannst Du selber auch zusammenbauen?


Kurz zu 4K. das ist VIEL zu früh, das bringt nix, zudem haben da einige oder sogar die meisten Modelle einen "Inputlag", d.h. für Filme egal, aber alles, wo Du eine Reaktion auf eine Aktion (Mausbwegung, Tastendruck) erwartest, wirst Du das erst verzögert auf dem Schirm sehen.


----------



## DJ-Chris (4. Juli 2014)

@ Peacemaker-666

  Vielen Dank für die Zusammenstellung. Allerdings verwirrt mich dieser Anbieter etwas. Jetzt habe ich 3x die Seite aufgerufen und da sind preisliche Schwankungen von 60€. Ist da etwas bekannt? Bei dem Netzteil reicht das 480Watt-Teil aus oder ist das knapp bemessen? Das 580er wäre glaube ich nur 10€ teurer. Daran sollte es dann nicht scheitern 


  @ svd

  Auch dir vielen Dank. Warum ziehst du in Betracht in den PC 16 GB Ram einzubauen? Bei der SSD ist die Samsung ca. 30€ teurer als die Crucial. Lohnt sich der Aufpreis oder hat die wesentlich mehr Leistung?

  @ Herbboy
  Vielen Dank auch dir. Ja ich würde den PC zusammen bauen lassen. Ich selber habe noch nie einen PC zusammen gebaut und ohne jemanden, der es kann, möchte ich eigentlich nicht da Hand anlegen. Ich hätte zwar einen Kollegen auf der Arbeit der IT-Fachmann ist, allerdings möchte er ca. 30-40€ pro Stunde. Für den Zusammenbau und das Aufspielen des Betriebssystems meinte er wird es ca. 3-4 Std dauern, da kann ich ihn mir auch gleich bestellen. 

  Würdet ihr schon zum Betriebssystem 8.1.1 raten oder doch lieber Win 7 kaufen und später wechseln? Was für eine Version würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

  Würdet ihr sagen, bei der SSD würde sich auch die 512 GB lohnen? Von Crucial ist die ja nicht einmal so teuer. Evtl auch 2x256GB.  Dachte mir nur gerade, wenn ich auf einer Karte das Windows System und die Spiele hätte, auf der anderen die Musiktitel, Bilder usw. oder ist das quatsch? 

  Ihr bietet alle ein günstiges Mainboard an. Ist dieses Teil in der Spielewelt nicht so relevant oder nur vollkommen ausreichend, was man so als Spielanfänger braucht? Jetzt im Vergleich zu den Asus Maximus VII oder MSI Z97 Gaming 7 o.ä. ist das ja schon deutlich günstiger. 

  Was für einen Monitor würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Mein jetziger Bildschirm ist ein "AOC 2216SA LCD Monitor". Soll ja auch passen und stimmig sein.

Fragen über Fragen......

Vielen Dank euch....


----------



## Shorty484 (4. Juli 2014)

Guten Morgen 

Beim Netzteil: Die 480 Watt sollten reichen, wenn Du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, nimm ruhig etwas mehr. Schaden tut's nicht.

16 GB RAM brauchst Du nicht unbedingt, wenn es das Budget aber hergibt, ein Nachteil ist es jedenfalls nicht. Ansonsten reichen 8 GB aus. Mehr RAM ist aber zum Beispiel bei Videobearbeitung sinnvoll.

Du kannst beruhigt zu Windows 8.1 greifen, wenn Du eh ein BS dazu kaufen musst. Win 7 und 8 nehmen sich nicht so viel, also lieber das neuere .

Ich würde nur eine SSD für Windows und die üblichen Programme nehmen. Für Spiele, Bilder, Musik usw. eine normale HDD mit 1 oder 2 Terrabyte. Denn gerade bei Spielen kommen schon mal einige GB zusammen.

Beim Mainboard muss man nicht unbedingt das billigste nehmen, aber es muss auch nicht allzu teuer sein. Eins für 70 bis 80 Euro reicht völlig. Du wirst zwischen einem 70-Euro-Board und einem für 150 Euro bei der Leistung keinen Unterschied merken. Das einzige wäre vielleicht die Ausstattung (Anschlüsse, SLI oder Crossfire ...), oder ein kleiner Vorteil beim Übertakten. Aber das fällt ja eh bei Dir weg.

Beim Monitor kannst Du ja mal in den Artikel rein schauen, allzu alt ist der ja noch nicht:
Monitore für Gamer: Kaufberatung und 20 Display als Kauftipps


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2014)

DJ-Chris schrieb:


> @ Peacemaker-666
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Zusammenstellung. Allerdings verwirrt mich dieser Anbieter etwas. Jetzt habe ich 3x die Seite aufgerufen und da sind preisliche Schwankungen von 60€. Ist da etwas bekannt?


 Mindfactory ist sehr preis-aggressiv, die passen ihre Preise ständig an je nach dem, wie das Prodult im Preisvergleich grad bei anderen Shops dasteht. Der ZUsammenbau ist auch relativ teuer - ich würde daher eher bei hardwareversand.de bestellen. Das machst Du dann am besten so: die Produkte einzeln per geizhals.at/de bei hardwareversand aufrufen, in den Warenkorb legen und erst am Schluss dann links im Menü bei "Service" noch den "Rechner-Zusammenbau" in den Warenkorb, kostet 30€. Das mit dem Preisvergleich hat seinen Grund, denn da ist hardwareversand.de idR um die 10% günstiger als wenn du auf der website des Shops die Teile suchst. Das einzige, was aber nicht geht: einen größeren, leisen CPU-Kühler müsstest Du selber montieren, das ist denen zu heikel beim Transport. Die Montage ist aber nicht schwer. 



> Würdet ihr sagen, bei der SSD würde sich auch die 512 GB lohnen? Von Crucial ist die ja nicht einmal so teuer. Evtl auch 2x256GB.  Dachte mir nur gerade, wenn ich auf einer Karte das Windows System und die Spiele hätte, auf der anderen die Musiktitel, Bilder usw. oder ist das quatsch?


 Natürlich würde man Windows auf die eine SSD machen und "andere Dinge" auf die zweite oder auf eine Festplatte. Aber: 250GB reichen eigentlich gut aus, bei 500GB könntest Du halt einige Games mehr auch auf die SSD machen, allerdings ist es bei Games so, dass die lediglich schneller laden,und je nach Spiel ist der Vorteil auch nur minimal. Ich würde 250GB für Windows und alle Anwendungen + einiges an eigenen Dateien nehmen, vlt. 2-3 Lieblingsgames, aber für den Rest und größere Datenmengen wie zB Videos oder eine GROSSE Musiksammlung einfach ne Festplatte mit 1000 oder 2000 GB.



> Ihr bietet alle ein günstiges Mainboard an. Ist dieses Teil in der Spielewelt nicht so relevant oder nur vollkommen ausreichend, was man so als Spielanfänger braucht? Jetzt im Vergleich zu den Asus Maximus VII oder MSI Z97 Gaming 7 o.ä. ist das ja schon deutlich günstiger.


 Mainboards sind halt gar nicht so teuer, wie manche denken. Es gab Zeiten, in denen das billigste Board trotzdem 90-100 Euro kostete - heutzutage ist "billig" eher 40-50€, und 50-100€ ist eher das, was früher 100-150€ war. Boards über 120-130€ sind an sich nur was für Hardwarefreaks, die beim Übertakten JEDE Kleinigkeit gut und zuverlässig einstellen können wollen oder die unbedingt ganz bestimmte Features haben wollen wie zB 2 Grafikkarten bei 100% Fullspeed parallel zu betreiben oder ungewöhnlich viele SATA-Ports oder so was. Ansonsten und ohne Übertaktung machst Du mit nem Board zwischen 60 und 100 Euro nichts falsch. H97 wäre da der aktuelle neueste Chipsatz in dem Preisbereich, der zu empfehlen wäre. Steht an sich immer im Namen des Boards mit drin. 



Wegen Monitor: hängt halt vom Preis ab ^^  so um die 150€ hast Du massenhaft Monitore mit 24 Zoll und FullHD, die alle ähnlich gut und mehr als gut genug sind.


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (4. Juli 2014)

DJ-Chris schrieb:


> @ Peacemaker-666
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Zusammenstellung. Allerdings verwirrt mich dieser Anbieter etwas. Jetzt habe ich 3x die Seite aufgerufen und da sind preisliche Schwankungen von 60€. Ist da etwas bekannt? Bei dem Netzteil reicht das 480Watt-Teil aus oder ist das knapp bemessen? Das 580er wäre glaube ich nur 10€ teurer. Daran sollte es dann nicht scheitern


Ja, Mindfactory schwankt bei den Preisen ziemlich. Da würde ich raten, nachts zu bestellen, da die dann tendentiell am Günstigsten sind. Allerdings haben sie normalerweise insgesamt gesehen die günstigsten Komponenten. Du könntest dir den PC auch bei Hardwareversand bestellen und dort zusammenbauen lassen. Das kostet da nämlich nur 30€. Allerdings sind die einzelnen Komponenten da dann meistens etwas teurer. Und die verbauen nur Lüfter bis 500g, was aber bei einer CPU, die nicht übertaktet wird, vollkommen ausreicht. Kann dir da aber auch noch eine Zusammenstellung, wenn du magst.

Die 480 Watt reichen locker für dein System aus. Dürfte bei 90% Auslastung (was sehr selten vorkommt) so 430 Watt verbrauchen.



DJ-Chris schrieb:


> Vielen Dank auch dir. Ja ich würde den PC zusammen bauen lassen. Ich selber habe noch nie einen PC zusammen gebaut und ohne jemanden, der es kann, möchte ich eigentlich nicht da Hand anlegen. Ich hätte zwar einen Kollegen auf der Arbeit der IT-Fachmann ist, allerdings möchte er ca. 30-40€ pro Stunde. Für den Zusammenbau und das Aufspielen des Betriebssystems meinte er wird es ca. 3-4 Std dauern, da kann ich ihn mir auch gleich bestellen.


Naja, der Zusammenbau vom PC ist eigentlich in einer Stunde erledigt, wenn man weiß, was man tut. Und das Betriebssystem installieren ist auch kein Problem, da musst du nur die DVD einlegen und den Anweisungen auf dem Bildschirm folgen. Das kannst du auch selber, da muss er dann nicht mehr dabei sitzen. 

Aber Herbboy war da etwas schneller als ich mit dem Antworten  Für deine CPU reicht auch der Scythe Katana 4 aus und der wird von Hardwareversand verbaut. Habe schon etlíche Zusammenstellungen damit gemacht und da gab es nie Probleme.


----------



## DJ-Chris (4. Juli 2014)

Servus

Super, vielen Dank. Das geht ja fix mit den Antworten  Das kenne ich gar nicht aus anderen Foren. 

Das mit den Preisschwankungen war in der Nacht, also nicht einmal am Tage. Glaube ich war hier von 0-3 Uhr im Forum am lesen und da hatte ich 3 verschiedene Preise. Der günstigste ist allerdings nicht mehr aufgetreten. Das bedeutet, den Rechner die ganze Zeit laufen zu lassen, immer wieder schauen und wenn es günstig erscheint, zuschlagen  Ist ja fast wie bei einer Versteigerung. Jetzt habe ich nochmals auf den Link geklickt, der wäre am Tag sogar nochmals günstiger, als die Zusammenstellung von Peacemaker um 5 €^^

Der PC-Monitor sollte schon etwas gescheites sein. Übrigens danke Shorty für den Link, den Test habe ich heute Nacht gelesen. Ich bin deswegen am überlegen ob es Sinnvoll ist, einen PC mit Full-HD und TN 120Herz zu nehmen. Allerdings kostet der glaube ich 280€. Ich frage deswegen, da der Monitor bei mir auf der Arbeit sehr schlecht ist und ich akut eine Muskelschwäche am Auge habe. Gut das die Sehkraft noch passt. Aus diesem Grund bekomme ich einen neuen Monitor für die Arbeit und zu Hause will ich mir auch etwas ordentliches gönnen. Nichts gegen Brille, aber ich würde meine Augen gerne noch so gut erhalten wie sie sind. Spielt es dafür eine Rolle ob 120 oder die normalen 60 Herz? Bei alten Monitoren/TV´s war das ja so, aber ob die aktuellen auch noch in dieser Richtung arbeiten, dazu kenne ich mich zu wenig aus. Für die Gesundheit würde ich schon mehr bezahlen. 
Meine Maus von Logitech MX 518 und die Tastatur Logitech G15 habe ich mal geschenkt bekommen, ist aber beides schon bissle älter. Ist das noch OK oder würdet ihr hier etwas anderes empfehlen? Laufen die neueren Artikel alle über USB3?

@ peacemaker Der Lüfter den du mir in der oberen Zusammenstellung eingebaut hast, habe ich z.B. bei hardwareversand nicht gefunden. Ich würde mich aber über eine Zusammenstellung von dir freuen. Der Scythe Katana 4 den du angesprochen hast, ist der wirklich OK? Bei dem Link den du hinterlegt hast empfehlen den nur 65% als Kaufempfehlung. Ich fand den Be Quit ganz schick und auch von dem Datenblatt was ich so heraus lese ist der ja gut. Auch in den Tests schnitt er gut ab. Wenn du sagst der reicht aus, dann macht der 580er ja keinen Sinn. Ich dachte mir nur, so ein Netzteil hält ja sicherlich "ewig", falls ich den PC dann aufrüste, bräuchte ich kein neues Netzteil mehr. Das Mainboard hat 3x USB 3.0 und 2x USB 2.0. Fünf Anschlüsse bräuchte ich hier auch (Maus, Tastatur, Drucker, Cam, DJ-Mixer). Kann ich die trotzdem an USB 3.0 hängen, auch wenn die ausgelegt sind auf 2.0?

@ herbboy Auch hier finde ich wieder viel neues. Auf die Idee über Geizhals zu schauen, weil da die Produkte nochmals günstiger sind als auf der eigenen HP, das hätte ich jetzt auch nicht erwartet. Du wirst als einfacher User überall abgezockt  Danke auch für die Info´s was die Mainboards und die Preisgestaltung betrifft, lag ich komplett daneben. Dachte die im "günstigeren Mittelsektor" haben schon einen deutlicheren Leistungsverlust als die Oberklasse.


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (4. Juli 2014)

DJ-Chris schrieb:


> @ peacemaker Der Lüfter den du mir in der oberen Zusammenstellung eingebaut hast, habe ich z.B. bei hardwareversand nicht gefunden. Ich würde mich aber über eine Zusammenstellung von dir freuen. Der Scythe Katana 4 den du angesprochen hast, ist der wirklich OK? Bei dem Link den du hinterlegt hast empfehlen den nur 65% als Kaufempfehlung. Ich fand den Be Quit ganz schick und auch von dem Datenblatt was ich so heraus lese ist der ja gut. Auch in den Tests schnitt er gut ab. Wenn du sagst der reicht aus, dann macht der 580er ja keinen Sinn. Ich dachte mir nur, so ein Netzteil hält ja sicherlich "ewig", falls ich den PC dann aufrüste, bräuchte ich kein neues Netzteil mehr. Das Mainboard hat 3x USB 3.0 und 2x USB 2.0. Fünf Anschlüsse bräuchte ich hier auch (Maus, Tastatur, Drucker, Cam, DJ-Mixer). Kann ich die trotzdem an USB 3.0 hängen, auch wenn die ausgelegt sind auf 2.0?


Der war zwar mal im Sortiment von Hardwareversand, würde allerdings eh nicht verbaut werden, da er knapp über 500g wiegt. Bisher habe ich noch von keinen Problemen mit dem Katana 4 gehört. Da du nicht übertaktest, würde sogar der Standardlüfter ausreichen, der Katana macht das dann nochmal etwas leiser und etwas kühler. Und Herbboy hat in einem anderen Thema gerade schon mal angesprochen, dass Leute meistens nur dann eine Bewertung schreiben, wenn ihnen etwas nicht passt.  

Was das Netzteil angeht, lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach keins mit mehr Watt, da der Trend bei den Komponenten jetzt immer mehr Richtung Energieeffizenz geht, also mehr Leistung bei weniger Verbrauch. Außer du willst irgendwann mal zwei Grafikkarten nutzen, aber dann bringt dir auch das 580 Watt-Netzteil nix  Und an Altersschwäche kann das 580 Watt-Netzteil genausogut sterben 

Das wäre mal mein Vorschlag für 1228€ inkl. Zusammenbau. Zum Zusammenstellen habe ich die Komponenten über Geizhals zusammengesucht. Dort musst du dann auf das Logo von Hardwareversand klicken und darüber in den Warenkorb legen, da sich dadurch nochmal ein paar Euro sparen lassen. Evtl. ein bisschen runter scrollen, bis der Eintrag von Hardwareversand erscheint.

Prozessor: Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed 
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3 
Kühler: Scythe Katana 4 
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.4 
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl, schallgedämmt (wie üblich Geschmackssache)
Laufwerk: Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk 
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s 
SSD: Crucial MX100 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s 
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail 
Monitor: LG Electronics 24MB35PM-B schwarz, 24"
Zusammenbau


Wenn benötigt, Windows 7 Pro 64-bit von Ebay bestellen für 30€, davon dann aber nur den Produktschlüssel verwenden, da die DVD nur für DELL-PCs und andere Fertig-PCs ausgelegt ist. Zum Installieren bitte die ISO von hier runterladen (Windows 7 Professional mit SP1 in DE wählen) und auf eine DVD brennen. Davon dann installieren.

Hat echt gar keinen großen Unterschied zu Mindfactory gemacht. Die 150€ mehr kommen jetzt durch den Monitor, der in der ersten Zusammenstellung nicht mit dabei war.


----------



## DJ-Chris (4. Juli 2014)

Danke für die Zusammenstellung. Allerdings finde ich das Gehäuse aus dem erste Vorschlag Zalman Z9 USB 3.0 mit Sichtfenster schicker. Die blaue Beleuchtung gefällt mir da sehr gut. Wäre für das Gehäuse noch LED´s notwendig oder ist das schon ausreichend beleuchtet? Den Rest finde ich schon sehr gut. Denke sowas in der Richtung wird es dann auch sein. Bezüglich Anschlüsse und Monitor ist mir aber noch etwas unklar.

  Es benötigt ja auch Anschlüsse für zusätzliche Hardware? Steuerungen für Spiele ect? Über was laufen denn die Kopfhörer mit Mikro, auch USB? (Für Onlinespiele in der Gruppe.) Wegen der Anzahl an USB-Anschlüssen. Wenn nur 5 vorhanden sind, die ich jetzt schon besetze, wird es sonst etwas eng  Sonst wäre ja ein Board mit mehr Anschlüssen nötig oder? An USB 3 kann ich auch ältere USB 2 anschließen ?

Hast du auch Erfahrung bezüglich dem Punkt was die Monitore angeht mit den 120Herz statt 60? (siehe vorhergender Beitrag). 

Wenn es vom Preis her sehr ähnlich ist, wäre dann Mindfactory  sinnvoller? Von den Bewertungen her habe ich das Gefühl, sie bemühen  sich beim Zusammenbau und verlegen der Kabel doch etwas mehr als  Hardwareversand. Vielleicht täuscht das aber auch.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2014)

Du musst beim Zalman Z9 nur aufpassen, weil dort nur Grafikkarten bis 29cm reinpassen. Die Sapphire Tri-OX R9 290 zb wäre aber 30,5cm lang, das ginge also nicht! Die hier wiederum würde passen MSI R9 290 Gaming 4G, Radeon R9 290, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V308-002R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder die hier auch knapp ASUS R9290-DC2OC-4GD5 DirectCU II OC, Radeon R9 290, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV05F0-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder PowerColor Radeon R9 290 TurboDuo OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (AXR9 290 4GBD5-TDHE/OC) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wegen Steuerungen: Tastatur, Maus und ggf. Gamepad oder Lenkrad oder Joystick kommen an USB. Selbst wennn du ALLE diese Dinge nutzt, hast Du halt grad mal die 5 USB-Ports hinten am Board voll, wobei aber das von Pecamaker verlinkte Board SECHS Anschlüsse hitnen bietet. Aber du hast aber ja auch noch an der Gehäusefront 4 weitere USB-Ports, sofern man die bei dem Gehäuse über interne Stecker mit dem Baord verbinden kann. Darüber solltest Du dich lieber informieren, denn bei älteren Gehäusen wird oft noch ein "normales" USB-Kabel durchs Gehäuse verlegt und dann hinten am Board angeschlossen statt auf die USB-Onboard-Ports. Bei den älteren Zalman Z9-Versionen war das GLAUB ICH noch so...  aber du kannst auch ein anderes Board nehmen, zb das hier kostet ähnlich viel und bietet hinten je vier Mal USB 2.0 und 3.0, also acht USB-Ports: ASRock Fatal1ty H97 Performance (90-MXGTU0-A0UAYZ)


Kopfhörer und Mic: es gibt headsets mit USB, dann brauchst Du halt einen USB-Port dafür. Es gibt auch welche mit normalen Klinkensteckern, je einer für Kopfhörer und Mic, oder man kauft Kopfhörer und Mic separat. Die Stecker kommen dann an die Soundkarte bzw. den Mainboardsound dran, da sind genug Anschlüsse vorhanden.

USB 2 und 3 ist zueinander kompatibel, du hast halt lediglich maximal den Speed des schnellsten beteiligten Gerätes, also nur wenn das USB-Gerät UND der Port 3.0 haben, hast Du auch den den 3.0-Speed, ansonsten 2.0, was aber an sich eh nur für so was wie externe Festplatten oder USB-Sticks eine Rolle spielt.


Wegen Zusammenbau: ist halt die Frage, ob es Dir gleich 70 Euro mehr wert ist, nur damit die Kabel vlt. ordentlicher verlegt sind, was Du ja auch im Nachhinein selber noch machen könntest, sofern es Dich stört ^^  Zumal: wenn die Kabel "zu gut" verlegt sind, also gut versteckt und mit Kabelbindern megafest verlegt, könntest Du auch Probleme bekommen, wenn Du mal ein neues Teil einbauen willst und an die Kabel ranmusst 


Monitor: 120/144 empfinden einige als "sanfter", flüssiger - aber die weitaus meisten Leute haben 60Hz und vermissen nichts. Ist halt die Frage, ob einem das ggf. smoothere Bild den Aufpreis wert ist.


Beleuchtung: hängt von Dir ab. Die Lüfter haben halt LEDs, man kann auch noch so genannte Kaltlichtkathoden mit ins Gehäuse legen/per Klebeband befestigen, das war zumindest lange Zeit das MIttel der Wahl - ob die LED-Stripes inzwischen besser sind, kann ich Dir nicht sagen - hier hast Du diverse Beleuchtungssachen http://www.mindfactory.de/Hardware/Gehaeuse/Zubehoer+fuer+Modding.html  die Kathoden leuchten halt wie eine Neonröhre als langer Stab an einem Stück, bei den LEDs kann es sein, dass diese mehreren Punkte alle Zb 10cm einem "zu wenig" sind


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (4. Juli 2014)

Du kannst natürlich auch den Zalman Z9 USB 3.0 schwarz mit Sichtfenster nehmen. Gehäuse sind größtenteils Geschmackssache, ich persönlich bevorzuge schlichte ohne viel "Bling Bling", deswegen empfehle ich dann meistens die. Aber der PC soll ja dir gefallen, und nicht mir  

USB-Anschlüsse hast du dann bei dem Gehäuse vorne schon mal vier Stück und am Mainboard nochmal sechs. Du kannst USB 2.0-Hardware problemlos an USB 3.0-Ports benutzen und umgekehrt. Die sind untereinander kompatibel. Allerdings hast du bei einer USB 3.0-Festplatte an einem 2.0-Anschluss dann natürlich auch nur die Geschwindigkeit von USB 2.0. Genauso, wenn du eine 2.0-Festplatte an einen 3.0-Port anschließt. Da regelt jeweils das schwächste Glied logischerweise  Wenn dein Kopfhörer einen USB-Anschluss hat, würde ich den auch nutzen, da die Onboard-Soundkarten nicht so gut sind. Vor allem die Mikro-Qualität ist über USB wesentlich besser, das merke ich ja auch bei meinen Let's Plays. 

Was Monitore angeht, bin ich eigentlich der Meinung, dass 60Hz vorerst ausreichen, 120Hz sind nur für 3D interessant ... Für einen 120Hz-Monitor musst du nämlich gleich noch mal tiefer in die Tasche greifen. Aber ich denke, da werden andere wohl mehr Ahnung haben, als ich. 

Und bei Mindfactory hoffe ich doch mal, dass sie sich mehr "bemühen" beim Zusammenbau. Kostet schließlicha auch 70€ mehr  Aber ich kann bei meinem zusammengebauten PC von Hardwareversand absolut nix bemängeln.

Edit: Und wieder etwas zu langsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DJ-Chris (4. Juli 2014)

DieSapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail ist im Vergleich zu den anderen aufgezählten Karten etwas besser. Ich würde die dann schon gerne nehmen, würde dann halt ein anderes Gehäuse nehmen anstatt das Z9. Wäre jemanden ein ähnliches Gehäuse bekannt, das auch beleuchtet wäre und die Grafikkarte auch passen würde? 

Zum Monitor, mir geht es da nicht mal so um 3D sondern um die Thematik was besser für die Augen ist. Wie oben beschrieben, habe ich da ja im Moment ein Problem und würde das in Zukunft gerne eher verbessern als verschlechtern. Daher auch die Frage, wäre für die Augen ein 120 Herz Monitor besser oder ist es kein Unterschied zu den 60 Herz. Bei niedrigeren Herzzahlen gab es ja früher ein flimmern, das zwar nicht bewusst sichtbar war, aber trotzdem negativ auf die Augen wirkte.

Bezüglich des Mainboards wollte ich kein Asrock. Da habe ich jetzt schon 3 Leute gesprochen, die im ersten halben Jahr damit Probleme hatten und es musste ausgetauscht werden. Da ich mich ja aber in dem Bereich nicht auskenne wäre ich wieder auf jemand angewiesen oder ich müsste den PC einschicken. Bei dem Preis möchte ich eigentlich auch erst einmal keine Probleme. Klar, es kann immer mal was sein, aber wenn eine Firma bekannt ist bei der die Qualität vielleicht nicht so gut ist, möchte ich die nicht verbauen. Von den Anschlüssen her hätte die aber schon mehr. So müsste ich halt nicht umstecken und könnte alles gleich anschließen. 
Bei den neueren Mainboards nennt es sich ja nicht mehr Bios sonder Uefi oder so ähnlich. Sind die bei allen nur in Englisch oder gibt es auch einige die in Deutsch gehalten sind? Bei der Hero´s VII hatte ich das gelesen. 


@herbboy: das stimmt, mindfactory verlang 70€ mehr für den Zusammenbau, aber unter dem Strich war es ja der gleiche Preis bei Mindfactory und Hardwareversand. Wenn dann der Einbau ordentlicher ist, fände ich das jetzt ansprechender. 


 Danke für den Tip mit den Kaltlichtdioden. Die Kosten ja ca. 5-10€, das könnte auch noch drin sein


----------



## DJ-Chris (4. Juli 2014)

LAMPTRON FlexLight 24cm iceblue LED Kit für Gehäuse das wäre eine schicke Farbe


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juli 2014)

DJ-Chris schrieb:


> DieSapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail ist im Vergleich zu den anderen aufgezählten Karten etwas besser. Ich würde die dann schon gerne nehmen, würde dann halt ein anderes Gehäuse nehmen anstatt das Z9. Wäre jemanden ein ähnliches Gehäuse bekannt, das auch beleuchtet wäre und die Grafikkarte auch passen würde?


 Zum Beispiel

Sharkoon BD28 blau mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Sharkoon BD28 Gunmetal mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Sharkoon T28 blau mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Corsair Graphite Series 230T grau mit Sichtfenster (CC-9011040-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und wenn nicht bereits blau-leuchtende Lüfter dabei sein MÜSSEN, gibt es noch viel mehr, in die Du auch ganz einfach selber dann Lüfter mit blauen LEDs einbauen kannst.




> Zum Monitor, mir geht es da nicht mal so um 3D sondern um die Thematik was besser für die Augen ist. Wie oben beschrieben, habe ich da ja im Moment ein Problem und würde das in Zukunft gerne eher verbessern als verschlechtern. Daher auch die Frage, wäre für die Augen ein 120 Herz Monitor besser oder ist es kein Unterschied zu den 60 Herz. Bei niedrigeren Herzzahlen gab es ja früher ein flimmern, das zwar nicht bewusst sichtbar war, aber trotzdem negativ auf die Augen wirkte.


 Nein, die Hz bei modernen LCDs haben nichts mit dem früheren Flimmer-Problem bei Röhrenmonitoren zu tun. Früher bei Röhrenmonitoren wurden zB bei 50Hz wirklich pro Sekunde von Grund auf 50 neue Bilder erzeugt, so dass es zwischen zwei Bildern immer kurz Schwarz war, daher ein Flimmern. Und je mehr Hz, desto weniger Flimmern, weil das "schwarz" dann irgendwann so kurz zu sehen ist, dass man es nicht mehr wahrnehmen kann. Bei LCDs aber leuchten die Pixel ständig, da gibt es keine schwarzen Bilder und somit kein Flimmern. Wenn sich am Inhalt des Bildes was ändert, wechseln die entsprechenden Pixel halt die Farbe, es wird aber nicht kurz ein schwarzes Bild eingestreut. Bei 60Hz KÖNNEN die Pixel halt 60 mal pro Sekunde ihre Farbe ändern, bei 120 halt 120 Mal. 

Trotzdem KÖNNTE es sein, dass Du es mit 120Hz angenehmer empfindest, aber umgekehrt wäre es seltsam, wenn Du mit "nur" 60Hz irgendein Problem hättest.





> Bezüglich des Mainboards wollte ich kein Asrock. Da habe ich jetzt schon 3 Leute gesprochen, die im ersten halben Jahr damit Probleme hatten und es musste ausgetauscht werden.


 Und wie lange ist das her? ASRock war früher nicht gut, aber seit spätestens 3-4 Jahren machen die Top-Boards und auch zuverlässig. Was für 3 Leute waren das überhaupt? Hast Du irgendwo gefragt "wer hatte schonmal Probleme mit ASRock" ? Wenn ja, dann wirst Du zu JEDEM Hersteller diese Aussagen finden. An sich tun sich die Hersteller alle nix, und zB bei Mindfactory siehst Du ja auch bei den Wertungen, dass viele ASRock-Boards sehr gut bewertet sind. zB das hier mit H97-Chipsatz: ASRock H97 Pro4 Intel H97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail  über 400 Mal verkauft, 10 Meinungen und ALLE 5 Sterne, nur einer gibt 4 Sterne, weil die Grafkkarte nah ans RAM kommt, was aber völlig nmormal ist: das sind halt die Normmaße, das wird man bei jedem Board so haben, bei dem der GrafikkartenSlot der erste ist, und es ist auch keinerlei Problem. UND duie RMA-Quote (also Reklamationen) gerade mal 1%, das ist nix...   ne Alternative wäre das hier Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H Intel H97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX  fast 500 Mal verkauft und auch nur 1% RMA. Und die Wertungen nen Tick schwächer, aber auch gut.

Du solltest vlt nur nicht auf ein Modell setzen, bei dem es viele schlechte Wertungen gibt - aber das ist extrem selten, zb bei mindfactory bei den Boards für sockel 1150 gibt es GAR kein ASRock-Board mit weniger als 4 Sternen, und überhaupt gibt es nicht mal 10 Modelle herstellerübergreifend, die weniger als 4 Sterne haben, und das sind ausschließlich Modelle von Asus, MSI und Gigabyte, die wiedeurm auch erst ein bis zwei Wertungen haben, was nicht mal ansatzweise repräsentativ ist.

Auch beim "schlechtesten" ASRock-Board: ASRock Z87 Extreme6/ac Intel Z87 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX  wird die Wertung lediglich durch völligen Schwachsinn EINES Kunden runtergezogen, was noch nicht mal mit Funktion und Qualität zu tun hat: der beschwert sich darüber, dass WLAN nicht auf dem Board ist, sondern nach "hinten" verlegt wird, dass das Board wie ALLE modernen Boards kein IDE mehr hat und dass das BIOS, was man nur ganz selten mal braucht, nicht so toll ist und eine Software, die auch kaum jemand nutzt, nicht richtig funktioniert, wobei ich mir bei so einem User gut vorstellen kann, dass er die Version von CD genommen hat und es längst eine funktionierende Version online gibt  


Und ganz allgemein, wenn du mal bei mindfactory schaust: ASRock wird da sehr oft verkauft, weil die halt auch günstig sind, und das ist sicher auch bei anderen Shops so  - logisch, dass Du dann "viele" Leute mit Problemen finden wirst, wenn selbst bei mindfactory schon 500 Mal ein Modell verkauft wurde, das es erst seit zwei Monaten im Handel gibt...   ansonsten nimm halt das von mir verlinkte Gigabyte-Board. 





> Da ich mich ja aber in dem Bereich nicht auskenne wäre ich wieder auf jemand angewiesen oder ich müsste den PC einschicken. Bei dem Preis möchte ich eigentlich auch erst einmal keine Probleme. Klar, es kann immer mal was sein, aber wenn eine Firma bekannt ist bei der die Qualität vielleicht nicht so gut ist, möchte ich die nicht verbauen. Von den Anschlüssen her hätte die aber schon mehr. So müsste ich halt nicht umstecken und könnte alles gleich anschließen.
> Bei den neueren Mainboards nennt es sich ja nicht mehr Bios sonder Uefi oder so ähnlich. Sind die bei allen nur in Englisch oder gibt es auch einige die in Deutsch gehalten sind? Bei der Hero´s VII hatte ich das gelesen.


 wenn du nicht übertakten willst, musst Du an sich gar nix umstellen. Und wenn doch, dann sind es sehr simple Dinge wie zB die Bootreihenfolge, und das wirst Du auch finden, falls das UEFI nicht auf Deutsch ist.


----------



## DJ-Chris (5. Juli 2014)

So jetzt habe ich nochmal alles zusammen geschrieben. Bezüglich dem Mainboard würde ich bei dem Gigabyte bleiben. Die USB-Verteilung reicht da aus. Bei dem Kühler bin ich mir nicht sicher, welcher besser wäre. Bestellen und zusammenbauen würde ich es bei Mindfactory. Das Betriebssystem würde ich auch dort aufspielen lassen, wobei ich mir noch nicht sicher bin ob Win 7 oder 8. Gehäuse habe ich mir heute Nacht nochmal lange auf Mindfactory angesehen und einige heraus gesucht. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen ob die passen würden oder ob es was gibt, wovon ihr abraten würdet. Ich müsste dann halt noch schauen, was es dann in der Zusammenstellung kosten würde. Ihr sagtet ja, über Geizhals suchen und dann hinzu fügen oder zählt das für Mindfactory nicht?

Prozessor: Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed 
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3 
Kühler: Scythe Katana 4  oder Thermalright True Spirit 120 M BW Rev. A Tower Kühler welchen würdet ihr vorziehen?
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.4 
Laufwerk: Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk 
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s 
SSD: Crucial MX100 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s 
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail 
Gehäuse: 
8565208 - LC-Power Gaming 975B Air Wing mit Sichtfenster Midi 
Sharkoon T9 Value Blue Edition Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz hier bin ich mir wegen der Grafikkarte (länge)und auch bei den Anschlüssen nicht sicher
AeroCool VS-92 White Edition Midi Tower ohne Netzteil weiss hier müsste ich wohl noch Lüfter zusätzlich kaufen, da nur einer im Gehäuse verbaut ist


----------



## Enisra (5. Juli 2014)

ich persönlich würde ja vom Katana abraten, aber auch nur weil ich halt inzwischen nach 3 mal von den Push-Pins womit der festgemacht wird, total genervt bin


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (5. Juli 2014)

Ich würde auch den Thermalright True Spirit empfehlen. Bei den Gehäusen wirst du beim Sharkoon Probleme mit der Grafikkarte kriegen. Wie sich LC-Power im Gehäusemarkt macht, weiß ich nicht, als Netzteil-Hersteller rate ich von denen allerdings ab, da die meistens ziemlichen Schrott produzieren.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juli 2014)

Jo, beim Sharkoon wird es mit der Grafikkarte nix, Beim LC-Power passen wiederum nur Lüfter bis 15cm Höhe rein, was nichtr so gut ist, wenn man mal einen größeren Kühler einbauen will. Was ist denn mit dem T28, was ich nannte? Das ist doch dem T9 SEHR ähnlich, und DA passt alles.


----------



## DJ-Chris (5. Juli 2014)

Ja das hatte ich auch schon gesehen und hat mir gefallen. Ist halt fast doppelt so teuer wie die beiden von mir aufgezählten. Allerdings macht es keinen Sinn, wenn da die Grafikkarte nicht passt. 

Dann nehm ich den Kühler von Thermalright wenn ihr den empfehlt.  Lieg ich jetzt mit Zusammenbau bei 1100,-€. 

Leider ist das ausgesuchte Mainboard bestellt und kommt wohl am 8.7 erst wieder. Das ASRock H97 Pro4 Intel H97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail wäre noch verfügbar. Das wäre ja auch deine Empfehlung herbboy


----------



## DJ-Chris (5. Juli 2014)

Jetzt wollte ich von Mindfactory den Warenkorb hier her verlinken, aber das wäre ohne Inhalt?!?! Woran liegts? https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php


----------



## DJ-Chris (5. Juli 2014)

Klasse, jetzt ist der Lüfter und die SSD ohne Lieferdatum^^


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (5. Juli 2014)

DJ-Chris schrieb:


> Jetzt wollte ich von Mindfactory den Warenkorb hier her verlinken, aber das wäre ohne Inhalt?!?! Woran liegts? https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php


Du musst beim Warenkorb erst auf "Veröffentlichen" und dann auf "Link kopieren" klicken. Dann erstellt er einen Link, der zu deinem Warenkorb führt. Das ASRock würde ich auch vorbehaltslos empfehlen.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juli 2014)

Also, wir haben halt Wochenende - da kann es gut passieren, dass einges "ausgeht", was Montag wieder neu reinkommt. Es gibt aber viele SSDs und Kühler, die auch gut sind.


----------



## DJ-Chris (5. Juli 2014)

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220c04537282559ae9cf047fac3aecbf7931f482823f9 Mal sehen ob es geklappt hat 

Würde dann eigentlich nur noch das Betriebssystem und der Monitor fehlen. 

Klar ist Wochenende, aber sollte der Liefertermin dann nicht auf nächste Woche angezeigt werden? Die SSD und der Lüfter würden ja sonst auf Bestellt laufen oder? 

Was für ein Lüfter bzw. SSD wäre denn genauso gut?

Oder doch mal über Hardewareversand versuchen etwas zu bekommen......


----------



## DJ-Chris (5. Juli 2014)

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220c14f1be3b0582c41d1f241453610e3718cdff9e666 da hat der Einbau gefehlt. Jetzt sollte er dabei sein


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juli 2014)

Also, seriöse Shops sind natürlich vorsichtig. Auch wenn Montag oder Dienstag vlt schon neue Ware kommt, schreiben die nur dann einen Termin, wenn der Lieferant einen Termin bestätigt hat, und Samstag kann der wiederum keine verlässlichen neuen Termine duchgeben. 

Als SSd kannst Du auch diese nehmen

240GB Crucial M500 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC


----------



## DJ-Chris (5. Juli 2014)

Ist diese Karte das Vorgängermodell zu der MX100? Läuft etwas langsamer als die neue Karte. Die 512 GB wäre noch käuflich für 168€ zu erwerben^^. Gäbe auch die Möglichkeit 2 128GB von der Firma zu kaufen für je 58€. Wenn man hier auf der einen Karte das Windows mit Kleinigkeiten legt und auf die andere Karte 3-4 Spiele macht das Sinn? Dachte vielleicht, das so ein schnellerer Datenaustausch möglich wäre. Wenn ein Spiel läuft muss ja das Betriebssystem + das Spiel Daten abrufen. 

Ok das stimmt, am Samstag wird es da schwer einen Großhändler zu erreichen der Auskunft gibt.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juli 2014)

Das macht keinen Sinn, zwei kleine zu nehmen. und die m500 ist der Vorgänger, aber die Unterschiede sind minimal, davon merkst Du rein gar nichts. Vor allem beim Schreiben: wann werden schonmal zig Gigabyte an Daten gespeichert/geschrieben, so dass es eine Rolle spielt, ob es nun 400 oder 500 MB/s sind?

Und SSDs sind eh so schnell, da musst Du auch nicht die Windows-Partition "entlasten"


----------



## DJ-Chris (5. Juli 2014)

Ok. Wenn das keinen Einfluss mehr hat, dann lohnt sich die zweite Karte natürlich nicht. Wieder einen Schritt weiter 

Ich hätte noch zu meiner Maus und Tastatur eine Frage. Ich habe von Logitech die G15 (Support + Downloads: G15 Keyboard - Logitech) und die Maus Logitech MX518 (Support + Downloads: MX 518 Optical Gaming Mouse - Logitech) dazu. Beides vor Jahren geschenkt bekommen. Ist das beides für die heutigen Spiele gut nutzbar oder würdet ihr etwas anderes empfehlen?


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2014)

Warum sollten die nicht mehr geeignet sein? bei Maus/Tastatur gibt es ja nicht so was wie "Leistung" ^^  zumindest wenn man nicht grad ne 5€-Maus nimmt


----------



## DJ-Chris (6. Juli 2014)

Dachte vielleicht von der Geschwindigkeit oder der Genauigkeit. Es gibt ja auch Möglichkeiten auf der Tastatur oder der Maus etwas zu speichern. Auch hier wäre die Möglichkeit mit bevorzugtem Equipment 

Übrigens, da es den Thermalright True Spirit 120 M BW Rev. A im Moment nicht gibt, wäre der  http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Thermalright-Macho-120-Rev--A-Tower-Kuehler_942720.html auch OK? Was wäre denn noch eine Alternative zu dem True Spirit falls die mir am Montag sagen, der kommt erst wieder in 10 Tagen?


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2014)

Der Macho ist sehr gut, ist halt nochmal "mächtiger"


----------



## DJ-Chris (6. Juli 2014)

Müsste aber von der Größe her auch in das Gehäuse passen oder? (Sharkoon T2


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2014)

Jo, bis 16cm Höhe passen da rein


----------



## DJ-Chris (9. Juli 2014)

Es ist doch zum verrückt werden. Jetzt wollte ich bestellen, nun bekommen sie einige Artikel nicht mehr die nächste Zeit. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja Empfehlungen geben, was ich als Alternative nehmen könnte. 

Eigentlich wollte ich die 256GB Crucial MX100 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC kaufen, die wird wohl aber erst wieder in 3-4 Wochen im Shop geliefert. Der Herr von Mindfactory meinte, die Samsung Evo 840 wäre eine Alternative. Hier gibt es aber verschiedene SSD´s. Welche wäre denn die passende? 
250GB Samsung 840 Evo Series 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s TLC
250GB Samsung 840 Evo Series Desktop Kit 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA
Oder gäbe es noch eine andere Karte? Wenn es die zweite Karte von den beiden Links wäre, könnte ich auch 20€ drauf legen und häte die 512 GB von Crucial.

Auch bei der Grafikkarte gibt es Lieferprobleme. Ihr habt mir die 61510 - 4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 die in Tests auch sehr gut abgeschnitten hat. Was wäre denn noch in der Liga (eines rauf bzw. eines runter?) 
Die 4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Tri-X OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full X-Variante ist gleich mal 120,-€ teurer. 
4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Vapor-X OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 die wäre auch noch auf Lager, würde 40,-€ mehr kosten. Da die Grafikkarte doch kleiner ist, müsste ja dann auch der Z9 wieder passen oder geht der wegen dem Kühler dann nicht? http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-Midi-Tower-ohne-Netzteil-schwarz_828371.html
Wäre hier eine Karte dabei die ein guter Ersatz wären? Vorschläge nehme ich dankend an.

Könnte ich trotzdem alles von der Zusammenstellung her lassen? (Gehäuse Mainboard?)


----------



## paysen (9. Juli 2014)

Bestell die SSD bei Amazon. Steht zwar auf "bald verfügbar", ich habe meine aber gestern erhalten. Die Lieferungen kommen wahrscheinlich in kleineren Stückzahlen, aber 3 Tage gehen völlig in Ordnung. Mehr musste ich nicht warten:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listing/B00KFAGCWK/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new

Genauso die Graka. Kannst sie dort als Warehouse Deal für 330 Euro bekommen.


----------



## DJ-Chris (9. Juli 2014)

Danke für den Tip paysen, ich lasse doch aber meinen PC zusammen bauen und das Betriebssystem gleich auspielen. Ich bin eine PC-0


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2014)

Diese R9 290 wäre auch gut 4096MB MSI Radeon R9 290 Gaming 4G Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)


und bei den Samsung 840 Evo isses egal, der Unterschied is nur das Zubehör.


----------



## DJ-Chris (10. Juli 2014)

Wo liegt denn eigentlich der große Unterschied zwischen der 4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 und der 4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Tri-X OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full? Das ist ja preislich ca. 100,-€ Unterschied. Ist es nur die leicht erhöhte Taktung oder ist das schon ziemlich deutlich in der Grafikleistung? Selbes wäre ja auch bei der Karte im Zwischenfeld der beiden vorher genannten Karten 61516 - 4096MB Gigabyte Radeon R9 290X WindForce 3X OC Aktiv


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juli 2014)

Die eine ist eine R9 290 und die andere eine R9 290X, das sind unterschiedliche Chips, so wie zB ne Nvidia GTX 780 vs 780 Ti. ABER die R9 290 ist ähnlich schnell wie die R9 290X im leiseren "Quiet Modus", und im lauteren "performance Modus" ist die 290X auch nur ca 10% schneller. daher sind 100€ mehr zu viel Aufpreis


----------



## DJ-Chris (11. Juli 2014)

Was würdet ihr zu diesem Monitor sagen TFT 68,6cm(27") ASUS VS278Q LED 2xHDMI+D-Sub+DVI+DP | 27" & grösser | TFT | Monitore & Beamer | K&M Computer Shop? Den ihr hier im Forum schon empfohlen habt der ASUS VE278H, 27" (90LMB5101T010O1C) wäre auch vorhanden, ist aber in der Reaktionszeit etwas langsamer und im Kontrast auch etwas schwächer. Macht das bei den Daten keinen Unterschied mehr oder würdet ihr sagen, die 40€ mehr würden sich lohnen?
Mindfactory bietet ihn 13€ günstiger an. Bin allerdings am überlegen, wenn ich ihn in einem Shop kaufe, kann ich mir den Bildschirm vorher ansehen wegen Pixelfehler. Bei Mindfactory wäre das nicht der Fall. Ich glaube die würden den Bildschirm schon anschauen, würde dann aber 29€ kosten. Das macht es nicht wirklich billiger.....allerdings müsste ich auch 5okm nach München fahren....


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juli 2014)

Pixelfehler sind heutzutage an sich nicht mehr zu erwarten. Und beide Monitore sind gut, die Reaktionszeiten sind heutzutage kein Problem mehr, zudem misst jeder Hersteller etwas anders, so dass es eh egal ist, ob da nun 1, 2 oder 6ms steht


----------



## DJ-Chris (11. Juli 2014)

So, Pc ist zusammen gestellt und bestellt. Hier die Auflistung der Artikel:

250GB Samsung 840 Evo Series 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s TLC
ASRock H97 Pro4 Intel H97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail
8572674 - Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium inkl. SP1 64 Bit
Thermalright Macho 120 Rev. A Tower Kühler - Hardware,
Sharkoon T28 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz/blau - Hardware,
1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm)
8428808 - 8GB (2x 4096MB) Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM
Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x 3.40GHz So.1150 BOX - Hardware,
480 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM Modula 80+ Gold
Samsung SH-224DB/BEBE DVD-RW SATA 1.5Gb/s intern schwarz Bulk
Komplettsystem Montage & Test -> Serviceangebote -> Info-Center
4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Vapor-X OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16
Alternative könnte es auch noch diese Graka werden:
61510 - 4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0

Der Preis für das hübsche Set liegt bei 1227,94 €. Allerdings mit Zusammenbau, aufspielen des Betriebssystems und Testen aller Bauteile. Da Mindfactory im Moment Lieferschwierigkeiten haben bezüglich den Graka´s muss ich nun warten. Die R9290Tri X ist im Moment ohne Lieferdatum, die Vapor für 40€ mehr soll wohl Anfang der Woche kommen. Sollte sich da noch was ändern, würde ich auf die Tri-X umsteigen, falls sie früher kommt. 

Hier 27" (68,58cm) Asus VS Serie VS278Q schwarz 1920x1080 2xHDMI ist der Monitor zu finden, den ich mir dazu leiste.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe und Unterstützung. Ich hätte da total was anderes gekauft und wäre wohl bei einem Fertig-PC gelandet der ähnliches kostet, mit weniger Inhalt. Sorry für manch nervige Fragen


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juli 2014)

Meld dann mal, wie das Teil so ist


----------



## DJ-Chris (12. Juli 2014)

werde ich machen  allerdings wird das sicherlich erst Ende kommender Woche soweit sein  

Monitor wurde es jetzt ein 27 Zoll mit 2560x1440 mit IPS. War in München und hab mir verschiedene Modelle angesehen. Hatte heute Nacht noch viele Tests und in verschiedenen Foren gelesen und da wurde  diese Variante doch als sehr gut beschrieben. Im Moment läuft der Monitor mit 2045x1152 aber er ist noch an VGA angeschlossen(alter PC). Ist aber jetzt schon ein schönes Bild. Wenn der PC kommt lasse ich ihn über DVI-D laufen. (DP/HDMI wäre auch noch möglich, allerdings meinten die Herren aus dem Geschäft, dass bei der Auflösung DVI besser wäre). 

Kann es aber kaum erwarten


----------



## Shorty484 (13. Juli 2014)

DVI oder HDMI macht bei der Auflösung keinen Unterschied, der einzige Unterschied ist, das bei HDMI der Ton mit übertragen wird, wenn der Monitor eingebaute Lautsprecher hat. Wenn man Lautsprecher angeschlossen hat, ist das ja aber eh nicht wichtig.


----------



## DJ-Chris (15. Juli 2014)

Wie steuert ihr eigentlich in den Spielen? Benutzt ihr dazu in erster Linie die Tastatur oder gibt es spezielle "Joysticks" oder wie bei PS Controller für den PC? Mein erstes Spiel wird Assassins Creed 4 Black Flack und evtl F1 2013. Danach werden wir sehen was so kommt


----------



## Enisra (15. Juli 2014)

das kommt darauf an, ich glaube kaum das einer ernsthaft ein RTS mit Gamepad steuern will
Und Joysticks gibts außer i´m Nieschenmarkt schon lange nicht mehr

Ansonsten wäre ein Xbox Pad, entweder 360 oder One oder von der PS4 halt eine gute Ergänzung, alleine weil man besser steuern kann bei Rennspielen und das nun nicht ganz so teuer ist als ein Lenkrad


----------



## DJ-Chris (15. Juli 2014)

Kann man die von Xbox oder PS4 am PC einfach anschließen?


----------



## svd (15. Juli 2014)

Den kabelgebundenen 360 Controller, schon.

Den kabellosen 360 Controller musst du in der "for Windows" Version kaufen. Mit in der Schachtel ist ein kleiner Empfänger für den USB Port. (In der XBox 360 ist dieser ja integriert.)

Der ONE Controller kann momentan nur mir einem USB Kabel verwendet werden. Das geht aber mittlerweile mit offiziellen Treibern.

Für das PS4 Pad brauchst du den "DS4 to XInput Wrapper", um dem PC vorzugaukeln, ein 360 Pad zu benützen. Spiele blenden deshalb weiterhin die XBox Belegung ein.
 Die Verbindung klappt dann aber wahlweise über USB Kabel oder Bluetooth.


Von den genannten Gamepads halte ich das PS4 Pad für das Angenehmste. Dieses Mal hat Sony echt gute Arbeit geleistet. Allerdings ist es auch das teuerste.

Persönlich benütze ich ein kabelloses 360 Pad. Ebenfalls ein Handschmeichler. Die Analogsticks haben in der Ruhestellung aber viel Spiel. In einigen Spielen 
("Most Wanted" (2005)) kann sich das als Nachteil erweisen. 

Die kabelgebundene Variante ist aber sicher die bessere Wahl. Kein Inputlag, kein leerer Akku, das Standardpad unter Windows, daher höchst unproblematisch.

Das ONE PAd wäre, vor Release, mein Favorit gewesen... für mich ist es im, Endeffekt, aber zu kantig geworden. Drücke ich die Trigger voll durch, spüre ich deutlich die Kanten des
Gehäuses, was beim 360 nicht der Fall ist. Der Druckpunkt der Schultertasten und deren leichte Klapprigkeit mag ich ebenso wenig. Schade, denn die Sticks sind besser geworden.

Am besten mal zum Saturn gehen und in die Hand nehmen. Wenn die Eltern nicht in der Nähe sind, kannst du die Kinder ja einfach zur Seite schieben.


----------



## DJ-Chris (15. Juli 2014)

Das wären dann folglich MICROSOFT Xbox 360 Wireless Controller Xbox 360 Zubeh und der MICROSOFT Xbox 360 Kabel-Controller Xbox 360 Zubeh richtig?
Der PS4 ist ja nochmal 25€ teurer und ob er deswegen so viel besser ist?


----------



## svd (15. Juli 2014)

Er ist halt neuer. Und hat halt das Touchpanel, welches mit dem Wrapper anscheinend auch bedienbar ist. Ich habe aber keine Ahnung, wie weit das reicht.

Sagen wir so, mit dem kabelgebundenen 360 Controller, das war dein zweiter Link, kannst du nichts falsch machen. Solange du hauptsächlich neuere Titel spielst.

Für den Wireless brauchst du zusätzlich noch diesen hier, bzw einen Klon (die idR nur halb soviel kosten).

Wer nur einen PC hat, greift normal eher zum 360 Pad (oder hardwarekompatible Alternativen, wie Logitechs F Gamepads im Playstation Layout). 
Konsoleros haben ja sonst schon ein Pad, wofür du ggf. halt nur noch den Wireless Adapter, bzw. einen Emulator benötigst.


----------



## DJ-Chris (15. Juli 2014)

Ah Ok danke. Ich würde mir auch die Variante mit Kabel holen. Ich bin kein Fan von dieser ständigen Bestrahlung.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juli 2014)

Da strahlt nix, keine Sorge   da hast Du in der Luft 1000 Mal mehr Strahlung schon so oder so 

Ich hab den "wireless for Windows", is halt praktisch: auch mal am Sofa zocken, kein Kabel zum stolpern, und man kann einen zweiten wireless Controller für nen Kumpel dazukaufen und am gleichen Empfänger anmelden, man muss beim zweiten Controller also NICHT auch "for Windows" kaufen.


----------



## DJ-Chris (18. Juli 2014)

Kleiner Zwischenstand. 

PC wurde am Mittwoch geliefert. Leider Mainboard defekt, 2 Sataanschlüsse kaputt, kein Monitorsignal. Die Vorfreude war dahin, meine Laune auch. Leider reserviert Mindfactory keine Teile. Ich habe das Problem geschildert, sie sagen auch, dass das Mainboard dann getauscht wird und nicht die Sata-Anschlüsse, aber reserviern kommt nicht in Frage. Also wenn ich pech habe, bedeutet das wieder auf Teile warten. Ich habe den PC auch gleich wieder eingepackt und zurück geschickt, leider kommt der dank der Post erst morgen an. Somit kommt der PC wohl erst Ende nächster Woche zurück. Da sind dann 2 von meinen 3 Wochen Urlaub auch herum. Dafür hat es sich gelohnt den Urlaub zu nehmen....Freundlichkeit haben gewisse Personen in dem Laden auch nicht entdeckt.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juli 2014)

Tja, ich weiß nicht, wer das neulich war, aber da wollte jemand lieber den PC bei mindfactory als bei hardwareversand zusammenbauen lassen, weil es ihm bei hardwareversand mit nur 30€ "zu billig" war und er bei MF einen Top-Zusammenbau erwartete... ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob Du mit "kaputten" SATA-Anschlüsse etwas optisch klar sichtbares meinst, aber wenn ja: so was müsste man an sich direkt sehen, dann darf der PC erst gar nicht raus. Oder kann es beim Transport passiert sein?

Was aber leider normal ist: "reserviert" wird da nix, denn die wissen ja nicht, wann der reklamierte PC dann ankommt und ob die Reklamation wirklich berechtigt ist, und wegen so was nehmen die nicht das an sich verfügbare Board aus dem Lager, was vlt. ansonsten ein anderer Kunde gerne gekauft hätte. Die meisten Boards sind aber sowieso immer auf Lager oder sehr schnell wieder da.

Was Du vlt hättest machen können ist, einen Zettel beizulegen mit 2-3 anderen auch etwas günstigeren Boards als Alternative, und dass es Dir egal wäre, wenn Du dann vlt ein 5-10€ billigeres Board bekommst, Hauptsache es geht schnell.


----------



## DJ-Chris (19. Juli 2014)

Das stimmt, das war ich  Bei Hardwareversand wäre der Preis bei Bestellung ca. 45€ teurer gewesen. Aber auch die hatten nicht alles auf Lager daher wäre es auch nicht schneller gegangen. Hatte ja 3-4 verschiedene I-Net-Firmen angeschaut, überall ein Teil der Artikel nicht da. 

Der Anschluss war optisch klar zu erkennen. Ich habe es erst nicht gesehen, da die Graka direkt darüber war. Mich wunderte nur, wieso da etwas schleift. Siehe da, zwei Kabel die herunter hingen und zwei Anschlüsse die von der Fassung her ausgebrochen waren. Da der PC im laufe des Tages dort ankommen sollte, werde ich am Montag anrufen. Dann kann ich dort entscheiden ob ich wechseln muss oder nicht.


----------



## Enisra (19. Juli 2014)

wobei die Schuld nicht per se beim Versender zu suchen ist, ich glaube viele würde nie wieder was mit der Post verschicken sondern lieber selbst alles vorbei bringen wenn die wüsste wie mit deren Paketen umgegangen wird


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juli 2014)

DJ-Chris schrieb:


> Das stimmt, das war ich  Bei Hardwareversand wäre der Preis bei Bestellung ca. 45€ teurer gewesen


 also, trotz des günstigeren Zusammenbaupreises? Spätestens wenn man per preisvergleich die Dinge aufruft, sind die bei hardwareversand oft deutlich günstiger, als wenn du es über deren Shopseite machst, und am Ende kommt dann noch das "Produkt" PC-Zusammenbau aus dem "Produktbereich" Service in den Warenkorb dazu - da müsste der PC an sich sogar günstiger sein als bei MF, die 70€ mehr für den Zusammenbau nehmen. Ohne Zusammenbau ist es oft bei MF etwas günstiger trotz des preisvergleich-Tricks





> Der Anschluss war optisch klar zu erkennen. Ich habe es erst nicht gesehen, da die Graka direkt darüber war. Mich wunderte nur, wieso da etwas schleift. Siehe da, zwei Kabel die herunter hingen und zwei Anschlüsse die von der Fassung her ausgebrochen waren.


 Das riecht nach Transportschaden, dann kann MF da nix für. 



> Da der PC im laufe des Tages dort ankommen sollte, werde ich am Montag anrufen. Dann kann ich dort entscheiden ob ich wechseln muss oder nicht.


 Naja, ob die Montag schon Deinen PC ausgepackt und ageschaut haben? Darauf würde ich nicht wetten, da die extrem viele Kunden und somit auch viele Rücksendungen haben, und jetzt grad ist Ferienzeit + Wochenende. Vlt. arbeiten deren Reklamations-Abteilung Samstags noch nicht mal  



Aber ich hoffe, dass es mögichst schnell geregelt werden kann


----------



## DJ-Chris (21. Juli 2014)

Naja warten wir es mal ab. Am Samstag ging die Sendung bei ihnen ein und ich habe die Bestätigungsmail bekommen. Da ich so nett und nervig bin, rufe ich die morgen Nachmittag an. 

Bei den Preisen, ja da war es bei MF günstiger. Hatte die Seite immer offen mit dem Warenkorb und ihn aktuallisiert. Hat einige Std gedauert, dann habe ich zugeschlagen. 

Noch habe ich die Hoffnung, das ich den PC vielleicht funktionsfähig bis Mittwoch bekomme.....immer positiv denken.


----------



## DJ-Chris (26. Juli 2014)

So, PC ist nun da, Assassins Creed IV aufgespielt, angemeldet....und nun geht das Spiel nicht. Fehlermeldung ist, das D3dCOMPILER_43.dll fehlt oder nicht richtig installiert ist. Spiel habe ich neu aufgesetzt, Treiber für Graka auch neu herunter geladen, allerdings zeigte der AMC Catalyst Install Manager, das es ein Problem gab bei der Installation. Was könnte ich denn noch machen, ich verzweifel. Bei der Pokersoftware, die lässt sich ohne Probleme öffnen  nur das Assassins Cread nicht


----------



## Shorty484 (26. Juli 2014)

Hast Du DirectX 11 installiert? Wenn nicht mach das bitte mal.


----------



## DJ-Chris (26. Juli 2014)

Ja ist drauf. Mindfactory hat das schon aufgespielt. Bei dem DirectX - Diagnoseprogramm wird aufgezeigt, das der Hersteller  "Advanced Micro Devices, Inc" ist. Treibermodell WDDM 1.1 Haupttreiber aticfx64.dll,aticfx64.dll,aticfx64.dll,a Version: 14.100.0.0 WHQL-Logo:ja DDI Version 11 Unter Hnweise: -es wurden keine Probleme gefunden.

Die Daten habe ich heraus gelesen aus dem DirectX-Diagnoseprogramm. Zu finden auf "Start" in der Suchzeile "dxdiag" eingeben und "Enter" drücken.


----------

